# It wasn’t me.



## jmt356

It wasn’t me.

ما كنت انا
or
ما كان انا
؟


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

If you want to say: it wasn't me who did that
you will use the word ليس because in this case you want to ensure something and a nominal sentence is stronger than a verbal sentence, so it's more correct to use ليس أنا من فعل ذلك
I will explain as simple as I can 
ما كان اناor (ليس أنا من فعل ذلك)you negate the thing, it wasn't me who did that
ما كنت انا or (لست أنا من فعل ذلك)you negate the noun (أنا), and since لستُ carry the meaning of أنا you can drop it( لستُ من فعل ذلك)I wasn't(the one) who did that, but you can't drop it in the first sentence otherwise it will mean something


----------



## Xence

A priori, I would say : لم أكن أنا , but if you provide more context, it could be :

 ...لم أكن أنا الذي 
or
 لست أنا الذي فعل كذا وكذا



Edit : Sorry, I didn't see Arabic_Police_999's post.


----------



## jmt356

Are ما كنت انا and ما كان انا incorrect in MSA? 

Could they be used in colloquial Arabic?


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

oh ما كان أنا and ما كنت انا are both correct but they both mean something different, context is important,
in colloquial Arabic there are more negation, I use مش أنا(mish Anaa), مب أنا(mob anaa), ماهو أنا(maahuu anaa),ماهوب أنا(maahub anaa), ماكنت أنا(maakent anaa) they all carry in a way the meaning of *it wasn't me*
 so context is important, and I advise you to focus more in Classical Arabic,
by the way, what's MSA?


----------



## Xence

jmt356 said:


> Are ما كنت انا and ما كان انا incorrect in MSA?



ما كنت انا 

ما كان انا


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Xence said:


> ما كنت انا
> 
> ما كان انا



I don't understand why you think "ما كان انا" is incorrect.


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> oh ما كان أنا and ما كنت انا are both correct but they both mean something different, context is important,
> in colloquial Arabic there are more negation, I use مش أنا(mish Anaa), مب أنا(mob anaa), ماهو أنا(maahuu anaa),ماهوب أنا(maahub anaa), ماكنت أنا(maakent anaa) they all carry in a way the meaning of *it wasn't me*
> so context is important, and I advise you to focus more in Classical Arabic,
> by the way, what's MSA?



MSA stands for Modern Standard Arabic.


----------



## Hemza

Crimson-Sky said:


> I don't understand why you think "ما كان انا" is incorrect.



Because "كان" is for the third person (masculine)


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Hemza said:


> Because "كان" is for the third person (masculine)



I'm sorry but this doesn't make it incorrect .


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Xence said:


> ما كنت انا
> 
> ما كان انا


 * this may clearfy everything*
hi  can I ask you something look to this verse in the quran, ({‏لَمْ *يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا* مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ) if you use the negation ما it will be *ما كان الذين* كفروا , 
look to this conversation

هل أنتَ الذي كسر الزجاج؟
لا لم *يكن *أنا/لا ما *كان *أنا
using يكن or كان it means that person who did the action wasn't you: *no him-was not me*
if you answered
لا لم أكن أنا/لا ما كان أنا
it means here that you didn't do the action of breaking the glass, 
if you see that there is something wrong with the examples I gave, can you please clearfy to share the knowledge


----------



## Xence

Crimson-Sky said:


> I don't understand why you think "ما كان انا" is incorrect.



Simply because in Arabic verbs may not agree with their subjects in gender and number, but they always agree in person. 




			
				Arabic_Police_999 said:
			
		

> hi can I ask you something look to this verse in the quran, ({‏لَمْ *يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا* مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ) if you use the negation ما it will be *ما كان الذين* كفروا



Here, there is no agreement in number between verb and subject, but both are in the third person (الغائب).



			
				Arabic_Police_999 said:
			
		

> هل أنتَ الذي كسر الزجاج؟
> لا لم *يكن أنا/لا ما كان أنا *
> using يكن or كان it means that person who did the action wasn't you: no him-was not me
> if you answered*
> لا لم أكن أنا/لا ما كان أنا *
> it means here that you didn't do the action of breaking the glass



If I want to say that the person who did the action wasn't me, I would say : ليس مَن كسر الزجاج هو أنا
But, of course, the most natural answer is : لستُ أنا


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Xence said:


> Simply because in Arabic verbs may not agree with their subjects in gender and number, but they always agree in person.



I really have to disagree here ; ما) كان انا) is perfectly fine and so is لم يكن أنا . Consider these examples, كان أنا الذي طرق الباب ليل البارحة , لم يكن أنا فاعل تلك الفعلة .


----------



## Bakr

أطن أن الصحيح هو:ـ

لم أكن أنا
لم يكن هو
لم تكن هي
الخ...
وليس : لم يكن أنا​


----------



## jj forever

I think you would have to put the second word in the accusative case.

لَيْسَ إِيّايَ
ما كان إياي

because you say ليس خالدًا, not ليس خالدٌ if you want to say It is not Khalid. or ما كان خالدًا if you want to say It was not Khalid.

Right?


----------



## Mahaodeh

No. ما كان إياي implies that أنا is خبر كان, but it’s not, أنا اسم كان وخبرها محذوف.

Also, it should be ليس خالدٌ and ما كان خالدٌ if خالد is a proper noun, because a proper noun can not be خبر.


----------



## Ali Smith

Are you sure a proper noun can't be a خبر? What about sentences like هو خالِدٌ and هي عائشةُ and ليس خالدًا and ليست عائشةَ?


----------



## zj73

Ali Smith said:


> Are you sure a proper noun can't be a خبر? What about sentences like هو خالِدٌ and هي عائشةُ and ليس خالدًا and ليست عائشةَ?


They seem to be perfectly correct. I don't see the problem here.


----------



## Ali Smith

Mahaodeh said:


> No. ما كان إياي implies that أنا is خبر كان, but it’s not, أنا اسم كان وخبرها محذوف.
> 
> Also, it should be ليس خالدٌ and ما كان خالدٌ if خالد is a proper noun, because a proper noun can not be خبر.


How would you say "It wasn't Khalid!"? Obviously, you would say ما كان خالدًا

Similarly, how would you say "It wasn't me!"? Obviously, you would say ما كان إياي.

Right?


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

No, you would say ما كانني. Remember you must say ضربني not ضرب اياي.


----------



## cherine

I don’t know where you got this but it’s incorrect. I suggest you re-read the previous posts.


----------



## Ali Smith

خبر كان وأخواتها منصوب، أليس كذلك؟


----------



## Abu Talha

There's some discussion here:
 كتاب شرح ألفية ابن مالك للعثيمين
[ابن عثيمين]
ص4 - كتاب شرح ألفية ابن مالك للعثيمين - حالات جواز مجيء الضمير المنفصل مع إمكان مجيء المتصل - المكتبة الشاملة الحديثة

I'm quoting what I think are some relevant bits:



> وقوله: (في كنته الخلف انتمى كذاك خلتنيه)
> ...
> فكان ترفع الاسم وتنصب الخبر، واسم كان الضمير (التاء) مبنياً على الضم في محل رفع، والهاء في محل نصب خبر.
> ...
> ورجح الاتصال لأنه الأصل ولأنه أخصر، فاختياره وجيه، لكنه قال: (غيري اختار الانفصالا).
> ...
> وعلى رأي سيبويه تقول: المجتهد كنت إياه.
> وفي الحديث عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لما استأذنه عمر في قتل ابن صياد قال: (إن يكنه فلن تسلط عليه، وإلا يكنه فلا خير لك في قتله)، وابن مالك تابع لهذا الحديث.



It's a bit too technical for me so I may be wrong. But if I'm interpreting this correctly it would seem that ما كان إياي and لم يكنّي [أنا] are correct. As for ما كانني it doesn't sound right to me but I don't know why..

EDIT:
Some more information (from كتاب شرح المفصل لابن يعيش)
ص326 - كتاب شرح المفصل لابن يعيش - فصل الضمير المستتر - المكتبة الشاملة الحديثة



> ووجهٌ ثانٍ أنّا لو وصلنا ضميرَ الخبر بضميرِ الاسم، نحو: "كُنْتُكَ"، و"كَانَهُ"، و"كَانَنِي"، فالفاعلُ في هذا الباب والمفعولُ لشيء واحد، وفعلُ الفاعل لا يتعدّى إلى نفسه متّصلًا، ويتعدّى إلى نفسه منفصلًا، فلا يجوز "ضربتُنِي"، ولا "ضربتَكَ"، ويجوز "إيّايَ ضربتُ"، و"إيّاك ضربتَ". فأمّا وجهُ جوازِ "كُنْتُهُ"، و"كَانَنِي"، فعلى التشبيه بالفعل الحقيقي حين جُعل الاسم والخبر بمنزلة الفاعل والمفعول.
> 
> فأمّا قولهم: "عليه رجلاً لَيْسَنِي"، فهو حكاية عن بعض العرب، قال ذلك لرجلٍ ذُكر له أنّه يريده بسُوءٍ، فوصل الضمير بنونِ الوقاية على ما ذكرنا من التشبيه بالأفعال الحقيقية.


----------

